# Spessartbogen von Schlüchtern nach Langenselbold



## Affekopp (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin gestern den _Spessartbogen_ von Schlüchtern nach Langenselbold abgefahren und war von der Strecke begeistert.

*allgemeine Streckeninformationen:*
ca. 92,5 KM
ca. 2.200 HM

*Streckenhinweise:*
Der Weg führt größtenteils über Feld- und Waldwege und wurde mit ausreichend Trails versehen. Der Schotteranteil ist für Spessartverhältnisse eher gering. Landschaftlich ist die Strecke sehr schön. Die ersten 5 KM folgt der _Spessartbogen_ weitestgehend dem _Eselsweg_. Die letzten 5... 15 KM überschneidet sich die Wegführung etwas mit der _Birkenhainer Straße_. An sich finde ich die Streckenführung im Vergleich zum _Eselsweg_ liebevoller, jedoch in Summe etwas anspruchsvoller und sportlicher. Es befinden sich einige sehr knackige Anstige (bis 24%) auf der Tour, die nur mit sehr guter Kondition und Technik fahrbar sind. Für mich war die Strecke zu 99% fahrbar und die kurzen Schiebepassagen waren kurz und vertretbar. Auf der Strecke ist mir ein Wanderer und ca. 10 MTB Fahrer (... alle nur Teilstrecken Fahrer!) begegnet.

*Verpflegung:*
Es befinden sich 2 Gaststätten direkt auf der Strecke (1x kurz vor Bad Orb ~ KM 45 / 1x kurz vor Ende ~ KM 75). In Bad Orb besteht zudem die Möglichkeit seinen Proviant aufzufüllen oder Geschäfte und Lokale jeglicher Art aufzusuchen.

*Beschilderung:*
Grundsätzlich ist es möglich, sich an den Beschilderung (Symbol siehe unten) zu orientieren. Die Beschilderung ist in Ordnung, könnte jedoch an einigen Stellen mit Markierungsergänzungen verbessert werden (Ausrufezeichen vor Spitzkehren, mehrere Pfeilmarkierungen, Mehrfachkennzeichnung bei Kreuzungen, etc.). Bei dem aktuellen Grün wurden einige Schilder durch den Bewuchs verdeckt und waren erst auf den 2ten "ruhigen" Blick ersichtlich. So konnte ich einige Kreuzungen nicht ohne Halten überqueren. Ich persönlich empfehle ein Handy GPS (oder im Besten Fall ein "Echtes" GPS) als Unterstützung zu verwenden. Es ist jedoch nicht zwingend erforderlich.

*Transit nach Aschaffenburg:*
Ich bin noch Via: Hahnenkamm-Rückersbach zurück nach Aschaffenburg gefahren (ca. 650 HM / 27 KM). Den Link zur Transit Strecke werde ich in Kürze auf GPSIS posten und den Link hier veröffentlichen.

*Hinweis:*
Bisher habe ich weder auf GPSIS noch auf der Original Seite einen 100% korrekten Track gefunden. Im Zweifelsfall empfehle ich der Beschilderung zu folgen.

*Spessartbogen Streckensymbol:*







*FAZIT:*
Für mich absolut empfehlenswert. Jeder der gefallen an _Eselsweg, Spessartweg 1 & 2,_ etc. hat - dürfte diese Strecke sehr ansprechen.


PS: einen Vergleichsbericht zum Eselsweg findet Ihr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/esel...-bis-grossheubach.280099/page-3#post-13291176


----------



## nikl69 (9. Mai 2013)

Ich will den auch schon die ganze Zeit fahren. Wie lang warst du unterwegst und mit welchem Schnitt? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir das für einen Tag zutrau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (11. Mai 2013)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Ich will den auch schon die ganze Zeit fahren. Wie lang warst du unterwegst und mit welchem Schnitt? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir das für einen Tag zutrau.



Unterwegs war ich ca. 7 Std. (~ 6 Std. Fahrzeit zzgl. ~1 Std. Pausenzeiten). Habe mich nicht gehetzt. Es war ein Schnitt von ca. 14,20 lt. Tacho. 

Ich bin jedoch nur 87 KM auf dem Spessartbogen gefahren. Einige KM vor Ende (Langenselbold) bin ich Richtung Hahnenkamm-Rückersbach zurück nach Aschaffenburg abgebogen. Die Tracks wurden bereits auf GPSIS veröffentlicht. Die Links folgen.


----------



## sir-florian (15. Juni 2020)

Wann folgen denn die Links? 

Ich finde nur Teilstücke


----------



## Affekopp (15. Juni 2020)

Du meinst die von 2013   Ob die Transferstrecke AB-Langenselbold noch fahrbar ist 

Gpsies gibts nicht mehr und heißt jetzt Alltracks. Habe gerade mal geschaut. Ein großteil meiner Strecken sind weg. Auch die Transferstrecke, und die Bedienung wurde verschlimmbessert. 

Unter „Spessartbogen_Zubringer“ und „Spessartbogen_Hauptroute“ findest du aber die offiziellen Routenverläufe auf Alltracks


----------



## sir-florian (15. Juni 2020)

Top. Habe es gefunden. Danke. 

Ist der Bogen mit dem Graveler gut machbar oder ist ein MTB angesagt? Traillastig? Wurzeln?


----------



## Affekopp (15. Juni 2020)

Gut fahrbar ist Ansichtssache, aber abhängig von Fahrkönnen, Motivation, etc. sicherlich machbar.

Der Weg hat ein typisches Profil von Mittelgebirgs Fernwanderwegen ala Eselsweg, Rennsteig, Burgenweg, Vogesenweg, etc.

Die geben sich ja alle nicht viel.

Für mich wäre der “Purismus“ nichts. Mit dem Hardtail ist das auf dieser Distanz sowie dem HM-/Streckenprofil auch schon spürbar... Für meinen Teil brauche ich da nicht noch weniger Komfort.


----------

